
Chromebooks Have an “Auto Update Expiration” - amaccuish
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/08/22/buying_a_chromebook_dont_forget_to_check_when_it_expires/
======
kevin_b_er
The article rightly points out how disaster it is due to lack of disclosure.
You can't know how long you'll get updates until you buy it.

The article has this comment: "Example PCWorld have ACER 14 CB3-431 on sale
for £179 its Auto EOS is June 2021 - so less than 2 years. Its also available
on Amazon for the same price, neither highlight short support life, though at
least on Amazon you can see its been for sale for more than three years, but
again if you did not know of the Auto Update expiry you would be in the dark."

Can this product be legally sold in Europe and would someone have a warranty
claim against it for lack of a maintenance for a critical security flaw?

------
nashashmi
The chromebook should still be updatable. There is no reason to withhold
updates just because it reached some arbitrary date.

A 10 year old windows computer still receives updates. As long as the OS is
updated.

------
pmontra
My HP laptop is one year from its 6.5 years birthday party. Of course I
upgraded it in ways that are probably precluded to a Chromebook, but is there
really no way to install newer versions of ChromeOS and check if they work?

~~~
yabadabadoes
I flashed the rom to run linux before my last one expired (it was x86) as an
alternate solution.

In theory, you can run chromiumOS directly if you disable signing and live
with the warning beeps.. Perhaps it can be more easily done via neverware's
builds, but I'm sure how realistic that is without installing PC style bios
and running like a normal PC testing chromeOs, where that is possible.

~~~
nashashmi
I hope this article gets enough traction that Google changes its position.
Even on the grounds of green technology.

~~~
yabadabadoes
Yeah, though I think its odd to focus on chromeOS having 6 years, when Android
devices have 0-3 years from first manufacture.

Manufacturers of phones really seem to have set expectations so low for phones
that it is uneconomic to make a product in a form with a history of greener
expectations.

------
m-p-3
They should definitely make the expiration date more prominent. My Chromebook
did work well for five years and I know this date would come, but the average
consumer, buying an aftermarket Chromebook online might not expect this to
happen.

I'll check if I can flash a different OS on mine and make it last a while
longer and remain secure.

------
joecot
If you're running into EOL on your chromebook, strongly consider installing
Ubuntu or GalliumOS on it to get a little more mileage.
[https://galliumos.org/](https://galliumos.org/) Gallium is Xubuntu + some
extra chromebook specific fixes.

I started using Gallium after ChromeOS updates had slowed down my Chromebook
enough to be pretty much unusable. It gave me an extra year or so of happiness
with my chromebook before I moved on. But remembering how much I liked Linux
on my laptop, and didn't want to get another chromebook I would have to drop
ChromeOS from within a few years, I ended up back at a Dell laptop with Ubuntu
on it.

------
mikehotel
One option to explore is CloudReady by Neverware [1], a third party supported
Chrome variant. Their Home version is free and includes automatic security and
feature updates. Disclaimer: I have no affiliation, and have not installed it
yet.

1\. [https://cloudreadykb.neverware.com/s/article/Installing-
Clou...](https://cloudreadykb.neverware.com/s/article/Installing-CloudReady-
On-An-Uncertified-Device)

------
mrguyorama
I run an EOL Chromebook Pixel (seriously google, your naming conventions are
trash) as my nighttime netflix/youtube device. Pretty nifty for $180, though
battery life is only a couple hours. The nicer Chromebooks can run real Linux
either side by side or completely replacing ChromeOS, but I haven't really
found a need because I have a separate, full-fat, desktop.

------
badhombres
What is the official justification for this? Why are they unable to support
these devices after a certain set of time?

~~~
zzzcpan
Does it really matter what an official justification for planned obsolescence
is?

~~~
dredmorbius
It can be useful to know what specific brand(s) of corporate hypocrisy you're
dealing with. And/or use it to properly ridicule the responsible parties.

